

3 killer features that are coming in Ruby 2.0 - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2012/11/05/3-killer-features-that-are-coming-on-ruby-2-0.html

======
thinkbohemian
I'm excited, you can also try it on Heroku as of today!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4744573>

